# Minimum Light required for ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What is the minimum amount of light one of you have successfully grown Rotala Rotundifolia. I don't care if it's pink or not as long as it thrives.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have it growing well just under 2 WPG of T12 Flourescents. I do have to space them further apart in my low light tanks. In my 4WPG of CF it is really bushy and pink on top. This is one of my favorite plants. Another one that does well under 2WPG is Ludwigia Repens.

Mike


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I currently have it growing with pink tops as well in my 72 gallon tank (in signature) with 2.8 wpg and co2. I have been putting cuttings in my 12gallon that only has a 13watt cf bulb on it, so I wanted to see how low I could go. It's probably alittle to low, but I'll see what happens.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Not lighting, but I have had a 36watt AH kit on my 10g that had rotala. That is pretty much high light. The rotala was grown in both CO2 and NON-CO2 environments. In CO2, it grew oh so beautifully. In non-co2, it was pathetically stunted.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I love the plant. I still haven't pulled the stems yet and I've had it growing to almost the top of my 72g for 50 days now. My 12g is an eclipse tank and it's tough to retrofit the top.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

My non CO2 tank growing Rotala is right at 2.2 WPG (55w in 29 Tall) and it grows full with pinkish/red tops. I don't get the pearling I get in my high light CO2 tank but it still looks great. I do use excel 3 times a week and have to trim it once a month. The difference I see between the two tanks, is that the Non CO2 tank grows it with much more character and more colorful leaves. The CO2 tank has either green leaves or red/pinkish leaves on top.

Mike


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Less than 1 watt/gal, that and pearl grass did well with CO2 and PC lighting, I think 1/3-1.5 is a fair number for many tougher plants of NO light at 18" depth and 1" heigh above the water.

This will give you about 30 micromoles at 9" off the substrate.

The lowest light of any aquatic can grow that I know is 12 micromoles(for Hydrilla), about 170x less light than full sun.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------

